# Je craque problème iPod Touch 2g écran blanc



## meilingibookg3 (28 Mars 2009)

J'ai d'abord fait une recherche su le forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour résoudre ce problème. Le topo:
Mon cher petit frère m'a apporté son iPod Touch 8go avec un énorme problème: écran blanc. D'après lui, parfois l'ipod redevient "normal" puis repasse en mode "écran blanc". Il me dit que le problème est survenu suite à une mauvaise manipulation de mon autre frère (j'en ai 2. Celui est plus âgé). Il lui avait prêté pour qu'il voit un peu comment fonctionne l'iPod. Mal lui a pris!!!! Depuis, l'iPod rencontre un énorme problème. Mon petit frère l'a reçu il y a 2 semaines. Avant de voir avec Apple (le hic c'est qu'il n'a pas pris l'apple care), je souhaiterais avoir votre avis. Voilà ce que j'ai fait. Avant tout je précise que mon frère possède:
outre son iPod Touch mis à jour : firmware 2.2.1
l'iTunes de son Macbook pro est aussi à jour.
Donc:
je procède comme suit: j'appuie sur "accueil" + "arrêt/marche" et l'écran reste blanc. J'ai donc restauré l'iPod. Je précise qu'il le reconnaît que si et seulement si je passe soit en mode "recovery", ou en "DFU", sinon il le reconnaît mais prétend que l'iPod à un problème empêchant toute tentative de restauration (attention je résume, car ce n'est pas le message qui apparaît, mais je ne me souviens du contenu de ce message). La restauration se fait, mais l'écran demeure blanc. On peut par exemple dévérouiller l'iPod, si l'on se souvient de l'emplacement en bas, pour ça il fonctionne. Mais, impossible d'écouter la musique car l'écran se bloque...
Franchement je ne sais plus quoi faire... À court d'idées... Par ailleurs, il paraît qu'Apple ne répare pas si l'on a pas pris l'Apple Care, si tel est le cas, mon autre frère devra prendre en charge les frais de réparation. J'ai lu ça en faisant une recherche sur ce problème. Vrai ou faux... Sinon, il faudra qu'il lui achète un autre... voilà je craque, il est déjà 3 h du mat' passé... je me remets à vous... si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider, je le remercierai chaleureusement, et ce pauvre grégoire serait heureux pour son iPod...


----------



## HRych- (28 Mars 2009)

d'abord ton itouch est garantit 1 ans donc si ce délais n'est pas expiré tu peut le réenvoyer à apple sans payer de frais. 

ce problème d'écran blanc est assez frequent sur les ipod touch et normalement avec  la manip pour le réinitialiser ca marche toujours .. je vais cherche un peu mieux


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Mars 2009)

j'ai eu le même problème.

ca m'est arrivé en jouant a iGolf, il m'est glissé des mains. 

toujours écran blanc...

il l'a laissé tombé ?

si il est tombé, c'est pas pris sous garantie, il faudra acheter un nouveau.



> il paraît qu'Apple ne répare pas si l'on a pas pris l'Apple Care



t'as automatiquement une année d'apple care mais si il est cassé par ta faute, il ne le répare pas.



> mon autre frère devra prendre en charge les frais de réparation.



oubliez ça, la réparation coute plus cher qu'un nouvel iPod.

mais tu peux l'amener au SAV et dire qu'il n'est jamais tombé/pas subi de choc/ect.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (28 Mars 2009)

J'en profite aussi pour vous remercier... donc, j'ai réussi à 6h du mat' (précises, le pire)... j'ai restauré ça a marché... J'ai donc rechargé complètement l'ipod avec le macbook pro de mon frère... c'était pratique qu'il me l'ait apporté... puis après, ça ne marchait toujours pas... j'ai tapoté deux fois sur l'écran... et ça a marché... je l'ai ramené à mon frère et il m'a dit que par alternance, l'écran bleu revient... il tapote sur l'écran... ça marche par alternance...
Personne ne l'a fait tomber... c'est parce que le frère aîné a tapoté sur plusieurs applications (youtube, photo, musique) en même temps et visiblement ça aurait bloqué l'ipod... je suppose que ça vient du DD... Le système de réinitialisation est pas mal, ça m'a aidé une fos chargé, mais visiblement, le problème est persistant... le petit frère réfléchit quant à demander au grand frère de lui racheter un autre dans le cas où Apple enverrait un devis sâlé...


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> c'est parce que le frère aîné a tapoté sur plusieurs applications (youtube, photo, musique) en même temps et visiblement ça aurait bloqué l'ipod...



normalement, ce problème n'arrive pas comme ça.

la, je dirais que c'est un problème de fabrication, car c'est pas possible sauf si il a reçu un choc.

donc vas chez un SAV apple !

EDIT/ j'ai cassé le mien, et je l'ai ammené au SAV et ils me l'ont échangé.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (29 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> normalement, ce problème n'arrive pas comme ça.
> 
> la, je dirais que c'est un problème de fabrication, car c'est pas possible sauf si il a reçu un choc.
> 
> ...


Viens de lui envoyer un mail afin qu'il porte cet iPod chez iCLG... c'est à lui de voir... vos conseils ont été précieux, et quant à moi, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu... Le mien n'a jamais eu ce problème (touchons du bois, on ne sait jamais)... le sien, il en prend pourtant jalousement soin, n'a pas duré 2 semaines : et le voilà avec ce type de problème... C'est quand même curieux...
merci encore à tous...


----------



## divoli (29 Mars 2009)

Il n'a que deux semaines ? :mouais:

Ben là c'est probablement un défaut de fabrication (sous réserve qu'il n'y ait vraiment pas eu de choc), et là ça passe sous garantie Apple sans souci.


----------

